
CNN website. What’s so good about it? - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2008/02/25/cnn-website-whats-so-good-about-it/
======
apgwoz
I'm sorry, but I can't take criticism about design seriously when the author's
site design is just some random WordPress theme.

~~~
geuis
Not only that, but the biggest problem with CNN.com is THE LACK OF CONTENT!

Yeah their site isn't the most horrible of the bunch. However, content is
always more important than how it looks. I stay away from major news websites
for the most part, but I like msnbc.com a lot. They have a customized version
for the iphone, a LOT more content, and a decent site design.

Hell, what's sad is that even Foxnews.com has better tech and science content
than CNN.

